# Kill him!



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Hello!

It's interesting for me to know how to say in Hungarian: "Kill him!".
There are three situations:
1)The speaker suggests (or orders) another person to kill somebody.
2)The speaker suggests (or orders) other several people to kill somebody.
3)The speaker suggests that they (the speaker and another person or several people) kill somebody. I mean something like "Let's kill him!"
What would the speaker say in these situations?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## franknagy

"Kill him!"="Öld meg!"
1) That is the shortest form if the the person getting the command already knows the single person whom he/she has to kill.
_The personal pronoun "őt" corresponding to "him" and "her" is omitted from the sentences._*
If the master has to name the victim in the same sentence:
"Kill John!"="Öld meg Jánost!"
2) "Öljétek meg!"
3) "Öljük meg!"

Synonyms from http://szinonimaszotar.hu


> *"megöl" szinonimái:*
> 
> kiirt,                                     kinyuvaszt,                                     meggyilkol,                                      elpusztít,                                     elteszi láb alól,                                     kinyiffant,                                      lemészárol,                                     kinyír


I suppose you want to translate a whodunit or thriller. So I continue with the synonym  "kinyír":
1) "Nyírd ki!"
2) "Nyírjátok ki!"
3) "Nyírjuk ki!"

----
_*Remark: If more than one person is commanded to kill then the Accusative personal pronoun is declared._
 "Kill them!"="Öljétek meg őket!"


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Thank you very much! It's exactly what I want


----------

